# How do you see .... Open discussion



## Mootaz-khelifi (14 Jun 2013)

How do you see the improvement of equipment of the Tunisia Armed Forces
From soldier to heavy equipment
this the wiki page http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tunisian_Armed_Forces
this 2 tunisian soldiers 1 with Woodland camo is an SP and 1 with olive grean is normal infantry 
http://diepresse.com/images/uploads/2/e/9/623337/Tunesien__3_.jpg 
and for your recored our main Suppliers are western not eastern  

Our military is suffering marginalization since independence for fear of a coup against the ruling, especially after the Free Officers Movement (Egypt)


----------



## Remius (14 Jun 2013)

It would help to know where the improvements were made.  What has been replaced, what's been taken on.  As well what are the motivational reasons?  Changes were made due to the growing instability of the region?  Anticipatory?  Were the improvemenst a reaction to something else?

I'm unfamiliar with your military so I can't fill in the blanks. 

I would imagine many countries militaries would be marginalised with things going on there.

Cheers.


----------



## Staff Weenie (14 Jun 2013)

I suspect most everybody here is not well versed in the Tunisian Armed Forces, so it is hard to offer opinions.

What I would say, is that in a country where there is much rebuilding to do, many people lack basic services like comprehensive health care and education, and the economy isn't the strongest, something has to give.  A military costs a significant amount, as is often the first government institution to be reduced.  Tunisia needs to find its own balance between ensuring domestic security, protection from external threat, and providing for its people.

Marginalizing a military is always risky, but that also doesn't surprise me in a country where the RCD ruled with an iron fist from 1956 - 2011.  The military needs to completely embrace several concepts.  In terms of national unity, the military must be representative of all the groups that make up Tunisian society, it cannot allow itself to be the strong arm of one particular religious or ethnic group. It must ensure that it subordinates itself to the direction of a democratically elected government.  And it must also ensure that it upholds the rule of law, both domestic and international.  These sorts of things help the population to recognize that the military represents them, and protects their rights, and then they can begin to trust....


----------



## malek09 (14 Jun 2013)

Staff Weenie said:
			
		

> I suspect most everybody here is not well versed in the Tunisian Armed Forces, so it is hard to offer opinions.
> 
> What I would say, is that in a country where there is much rebuilding to do, many people lack basic services like comprehensive health care and education, and the economy isn't the strongest, something has to give.  A military costs a significant amount, as is often the first government institution to be reduced.  Tunisia needs to find its own balance between ensuring domestic security, protection from external threat, and providing for its people.
> 
> Marginalizing a military is always risky, but that also doesn't surprise me in a country where the RCD ruled with an iron fist from 1956 - 2011.  The military needs to completely embrace several concepts.  In terms of national unity, the military must be representative of all the groups that make up Tunisian society, it cannot allow itself to be the strong arm of one particular religious or ethnic group. It must ensure that it subordinates itself to the direction of a democratically elected government.  And it must also ensure that it upholds the rule of law, both domestic and international.  These sorts of things help the population to recognize that the military represents them, and protects their rights, and then they can begin to trust....


1st we have a free health care and education but we have weak  economy and high rank of unemployment 
2nd the Tunisian military is  representative of all the groups that make up Tunisian society and every soldier in Tunisia  follow the low and the people trust the army but our army have  50 year of neglect 
3rd we have high trained soldiers they have the ability to eliminate the enemies but low  equipment


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (14 Jun 2013)

...and this is locked until you explain to me why you have decided to have a conversation with yourself.
Bruce
army.ca Staff


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (15 Jun 2013)

...and with sufficient evidence I will reopen this.

Folks shouls know given your connection I'm pretty sure your arguements will be pretty much the same.


----------

